# Extended Coverage for Camshaft Cover?



## rwagoner (Aug 15, 2020)

I was looking through my OnStar report for warranties because I was checking to see if the water outlet was covered (second one bad in 56,000 miles on my 2012 LT 1.4). Apparently it isn't, so I just changed it. But I did notice an new number that was added on 7/28/20 ...

*Bulletin Information*
*Bulletin Title: #N202299080 - Special Coverage Adjustment - Camshaft Cover Replacement - (Jul 28, 2020)
Bulletin Type: Campaign
Bulletin Category: Special Coverage
Applies To: Engine Mechanical*

I tried looking it up, but it doesn't seem to show up .... yet ... other than on one paid site. Does anyone know about it? It APPEARS to be that GM finally admitted the camshaft cover problem (though I am not sure they have done anything about the intake manifold problem that seems to trigger the camshaft cover problem). 

Anyway, usually they allow reimbursement for previously paid work on such issues. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Personally. I think all the problems are related to the thermostat.

220* is too danged hot.

Install a 180 and you won't have the valve cover issue. Or the waterpump. Or anything else issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

snowwy66 said:


> Personally. I think all the problems are related to the thermostat.
> 
> 220* is too danged hot.
> 
> Install a 180 and you won't have the valve cover issue. Or the waterpump. Or anything else issue.


This is for the water pump.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Personally. I think all the problems are related to the thermostat.
> 
> 220* is too danged hot.
> 
> Install a 180 and you won't have the valve cover issue. Or the waterpump. Or anything else issue.


You think the PCV check valve going bad is related to temperatures?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes there's special coverage on the camshaft covers pcv disc now.

Came out like 2 weeks ago, it's for 11-14s, and is 10yr/120k miles fr original in service date.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> You think the PCV check valve going bad is related to temperatures?


Standard operating temp is 180 to 190.
Standard operating temp for the gen2 is 190.
Fan kicks on at 212 IIRC.
Standard operating temp for gen1 is 220.
The fan kicks on at 231.

Standard cylinder heads cook at 230. Back in the day.
Semis shut down at 225 to prevent head damage.

Why on gods green and blue earth would you run a motor 30 degrees hotter then what you've been building for the last 100 years?

Although I think 160 was the standard in the earlier years. 

When you run a motor that hot. Things are going to cook. And problems will arise.

Look at the thread that installed a 176*. I don't beleive he's having the same standard issues.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> Standard operating temp is 180 to 190.
> Standard operating temp for the gen2 is 190.
> Fan kicks on at 212 IIRC.
> Standard operating temp for gen1 is 220.
> ...


If you install a 180 thermostat then, in theory, the fan sensor would need to replaced to come on at a lower temp ?


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

obermd said:


> This is for the water pump.


Who sells a 180 thermostat?


----------



## rwagoner (Aug 15, 2020)

Will they be sending info to me or do I need to contact them or the dealer? I had to change both the cover and the intake.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If your car is involved in the special coverage adjustment, you should receive a letter, this month or next. If you don't, or can't wait, see a dealer to verify eligibility and get started on a reimbursement claim with GM


----------



## Doug G (Aug 18, 2020)

rwagoner said:


> I was looking through my OnStar report for warranties because I was checking to see if the water outlet was covered (second one bad in 56,000 miles on my 2012 LT 1.4). Apparently it isn't, so I just changed it. But I did notice an new number that was added on 7/28/20 ...
> 
> *Bulletin Information*
> *Bulletin Title: #N202299080 - Special Coverage Adjustment - Camshaft Cover Replacement - (Jul 28, 2020)
> ...


I'm a registered owner of a 1.4 L 2012 Cruze & received a letter from GM Canada. The special coverage covers the repair for 10 years/193,000 km (120,000 miles). You might want to check with a local dealer in the U.S.A. or go on GM, customer assistance. Hope this helps. The check valve in the intake manifold fails resulting in a high vacuum in the valve cover that ultimately causes the PCV membrane to fail.


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Standard operating temp is 180 to 190.
> Standard operating temp for the gen2 is 190.
> Fan kicks on at 212 IIRC.
> Standard operating temp for gen1 is 220.
> ...


You are correct that heads (and engines) ran much cooler back in the day. However, as soon as the pollution control/reduction -and the related hardware- came into the picture, it became necessary to raise the operating temperature to meet the federal requirements for pollutants, CAFE, etc. DOT frowns at low operating temperatures because of the corresponding increase in emission gases, reduction in gas mileage and effect on the catalytic converter.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anyone have a subscription to repairprocedures.com ? They have the actual bulletin.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Cruton said:


> You are correct that heads (and engines) ran much cooler back in the day. However, as soon as the pollution control/reduction -and the related hardware- came into the picture, it became necessary to raise the operating temperature to meet the federal requirements for pollutants, CAFE, etc. DOT frowns at low operating temperatures because of the corresponding increase in emission gases, reduction in gas mileage and effect on the catalytic converter.


Higher temps raises Nox.

And how many other GM motors are frying themselves? Cuz the second generation cruze went back to standard temps. 190*

I'm only aware of the 1st gen cruze running hotter. 220*

My 14 Hyundai ran even cooler. 180*


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Cruton said:


> You are correct that heads (and engines) ran much cooler back in the day. However, as soon as the pollution control/reduction -and the related hardware- came into the picture, it became necessary to raise the operating temperature to meet the federal requirements for pollutants, CAFE, etc. DOT frowns at low operating temperatures because of the corresponding increase in emission gases, reduction in gas mileage and effect on the catalytic converter.


In part yes, but gm wasn't forced to put a thermostat in that starts to open at 221(starts) and fully opens by 248 degrees. 

The gen 2 cruze gets better mpg running cooler and isn't running around smogging up the atmosphere with the same size engine and turbo


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

I was reading diagnostic and service manuals on the gen 1 and cooling system. Fully warmed up, allow car to idle for 10-15 mins. If the ect is between 221-248, the cars cooling system is functioning as should. Anything below or above fails.

I don't know about my fellow gen1 brethren, but if my car was heat soaked at idle reading 240 degrees, I'd have the max heat max fan and pop the hood open 🤣🤣🤣

I don't see how it's acceptable to run that hot, how are you suppose to accelerate with a turbo at that temperature. Brand new with everything working top notch... yes okay 

Wear and tear and 100k Miles later? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Former Cruz Owner (Aug 25, 2020)

rwagoner said:


> I was looking through my OnStar report for warranties because I was checking to see if the water outlet was covered (second one bad in 56,000 miles on my 2012 LT 1.4). Apparently it isn't, so I just changed it. But I did notice an new number that was added on 7/28/20 ...
> 
> *Bulletin Information*
> *Bulletin Title: #N202299080 - Special Coverage Adjustment - Camshaft Cover Replacement - (Jul 28, 2020)
> ...


I submitted the form to the dealership today. They are telling me only the cover is covered... Cheapest part of the repair. I was trying to pull this up to determine what is actually covered. My repair was $1,051.49. They want to reimburse a whopping $ 76.78! BS The cover caused the damage to the pipe and manifold - right?! No mention of the labor costs in the response....


----------



## Former Cruz Owner (Aug 25, 2020)

Just received an update from the dealership. Yes labor would be included and the total amount would be 242.12, so 23% of my overall repair will be reimbursed. I guess it's something.....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is what I received today:


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So this is basically a joke.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

I've changed my cover three times.. the dealer did it once, but I didnt pay and it was still leaking when the dealer did it. I bought another one to fix their error and recently bout a 2nd one so everything is "new" 

I'm guessing a do it yourself will not be reimbursed?


----------



## drglf (Sep 11, 2020)

Here's a pdf of the bulletin from nhtsa.gov site. Just had repair done yesterday, and even though the paperwork says cover replaced for leak at pcv valve on cover, dealership charged me, even when I asked was this not covered by this special coverage. Chevy Customer Care can't/won't verify whether I should have been charged though this bulletin says if there is vacuum at pcv vent cover is to be replaced & is having dealership call me. Their repair cost was not unreasonable, but I'm having trouble understanding why it's not covered. Bulletin doesn't even tell them to inspect for cracks or anything. May get straightened out, but thought I'd share pdf for those who might need it as this sounds like this part failure is a VERY common problem.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

The bulletin again doesnt even address the root cause that causes the cam cover valve to fail, which is the nipple in the intake manifold. It's the cheapest bandaid Chevy could think up. It will eventually fail again.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StickySpecial Coverage - Camshaft Cover Replacement - (Jul 28, 2020) #N202299080


----------

